# permesso di soggiorno or carta di soggiorno



## bfaye02

This is just for my curiousity. Yesterday I picked up my permesso di soggiorno and I received a sheet of paper with my info and pic on it. I noticed that pretty much everyone else received a card the size of a US drivers license and I am curious why this is. Was the card they received a carta di soggiorno and if so what's the difference between that and what I received??? My PdS was for family reasons. Thanks for any help and explanations given. 

Beth


----------

